# Sensor de Temperatura y Humedad



## Fabianx (Abr 25, 2012)

Buenos Días

Estoy con ganas de realizar un proyecto con un 18f2550 y un sensor de Temp y Humedad.

Habia escogido en mi Proteus el SHT15, busque información, Datasheet etc. Hasta aqui todo bien.

 Pero al buscar su librería para C18. La supuesta Shtxx.h todo comenzó a complicarce.

logre levantar de distintos sitios un par de librerías *shtxx.h*, *sht1x.h*, pero noté que son muy distintas al punto de terminar confundiendome y no lograr sacar nada en concreto.

Alguien de Uds. sería tan amable de darme alguna mano.

1. ¿Está bien emplear el sht15 o hay otro mejor?
2. ¿Me sabrían decir de donde obtener la librería correcta? y algún ejemplo claro si lo hubiera.

Es evidente que de tan simple que parece ha logrado marearme con el uso y elección de librería adecuada para C18.

Muchas Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fabianx (Abr 26, 2012)

Fabianx dijo:


> logre levantar de distintos sitios un par de librerías *shtxx.h*, *sht1x.h*, pero noté que son muy distintas al punto de terminar confundiendome y no lograr sacar nada en concreto.



Creo comprender el problema. La librería más confiable que logré encontrar y la que más problemas me trajo era debido a que estoy programando en C18 y la Librería esta realizada para CCS.

De todos modos si alguien se encuentra con el mismo problema en el futuro: 
aqui les dejo lo que conseguí.

*http://www.microingenia.com/electronics/product.php?id_product=10
*
*Pero recuerden que esta escrito para CCS y no para C18​*.


----------



## Froylan (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola que tal ojala puedas ayudarme, quiero hacer un proyecto con 2 sensores LM35 con un pic18f2550 C18. entonces mi problema es que no puedo habilitar la otra entrada RA1/AN1

y tengo esto 
Por ejemplo si queremos usar solo el Canal0 (AN0) podemos configurarlo como
analógico de la siguiente manera:  ADCON1bits |= 14; y como usare 2 puertos quedaria asi ADCON1bits |= 13;.... y no se en donde poner eso ni que mas poner

Esta es mi linea de codigo del ADC
// Configura y activa el módulo ADC
OpenADC( ADC_FOSC_64 & // TAD = FOSC/64
ADC_RIGHT_JUST & // Resultado justificado a la derecha
ADC_2_TAD, // Tiempo de adq 2 TAD
ADC_CH0 & // Selecciona Canal0 (AN0)
ADC_INT_OFF & // Sin interrupción de ADC
ADC_VREFPLUS_VDD & // Referencia+ VDD
ADC_VREFMINUS_VSS, // Referencia- VSS
14 ); // AN0 como pin analógico

Espero puedas ayudarme Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Ago 6, 2012)

Los sensores de humedad son carísimos.


----------

